# MICROCOSM (March 1-2) San Diego, CA



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Less than 2 months away from MICROCOSM 2013! All tables are sold out for the vendor show, keynote lectures for Friday night are booked, talks during Saturday are scheduled, only a few open spots remain for the Friday field trips...and folks are coming in from far and wide--representing a menagerie of taxa and interests--to descend upon sunny San Diego, CA, for a weekend: Home | Microcosm 

If you still need to make hotel reservations, you have until Feb. 1 to receive the special MC2013 event rate.

See you there?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Its going to be good! Cant wait for it


----------



## DracheFrau (May 23, 2012)

If funds allow it I will definitely be going!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Have you booked your rooms yet for MC2013? Just a reminder that only one more week remains to reserve your room at the special event rate ($94/night). Once the deadline passes, the nightly rate will be DOUBLE what we have secured for Microcosm, so don't wait until the last minute! Reservation info can be found here: Location | Microcosm


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Super excited, just over a month away!


----------



## Digitalfreq (Jan 11, 2013)

Oh cool this looks like a great show! I can't wait.


----------



## RigorMortis (Nov 19, 2012)

I will be attending


----------



## Puff (Jan 15, 2013)

how much are the tickets to the event?


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Puff said:


> how much are the tickets to the event?


Check the Microcosm website (link on first post) for that info and much more.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Some of the driving principles behind MICROCOSM:

*1. Promoting Sustainability & Conservation 
*As an organization, Tree Walkers International (TWI) isn't satisfied with wanting to know how hobbyists can simply be "less bad" for the wild organisms to which our hobbies have been so inextricably linked -- we want to know if there is a way for us to practice our hobbies in such a way that our actions actually become a net benefit for wild flora and fauna. By bringing such a diverse representation of hobbies and collectors together, we can learn from each others mistakes and successes in order to improve our own hobby-specific practices. In addition, all funds raised at the show will be used to directly fund TWI's amphibian conservation initiatives and grant program.

*2. Promoting Diversity & Cross Pollination *
People don't generally participate within the confines of just one single hobby. Orchids lead to vivariums which lead to frogs which lead to planted aquaria which lead to marine aquaria and so on. By gathering together people who create and tend these various "microcosms," we are not only replicating the diversity found in the world around us, but also promoting exchange and cross pollination between a variety of related hobbies, expanding the audience and awareness that exists for any given interest.

*3. The Natural History Component*
Sometimes we can work so long tending to plants and animals in little glass boxes that we forget they didn't originate from within them: they all came from very specific niches within a complex and interrelated ecosystems somewhere on the planet. MICROCOSM seeks to strengthen that understanding and remind people that these frogs, fish, plants, geckos, invertebrates, etc. came from somewhere, and the glass boxes in which we keep them can serve as inspiration for our understanding and fascination with them. Through lectures & field trips we encourage the bond between people and the natural world.
*
4. Showcasing the Uncommon/Obscure *
There are a lot of people working with plants and animals that many of us have never even heard of. These organisms tend to fly under the radar of many hobbies, but are no less amazing than those species that are "trending." At MICROCOSM we want to create a space for those who are working with uncommon flora & fauna, not only celebrating their work with them, but helping introduce others to these fascinating creatures. By doing so we can help promote a more sustainable captive management of those species that have already been collected and are within our care, as well as re-inspire those who have been working with similar species but were unaware of what else was available.


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Hoping to make it on Saturday. It's great that you and the group of volunteers for bringing the event to Southern California. Looking forward to seeing all the pdf in person that I haven't seen before.


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Bringing my latest check to this show!


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

One month away! Get your travel plans laid out if you haven't already. The last Microcosm was the best frog show we've ever attended in terms of variety and rarity of species, and this one has about double the vendor list.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I just heard from the Porto Vista Hotel and they have offered to extend the deadline for event rate reservations until Feb. 7 (rather than today): Location | Microcosm


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

I am very excited for the show, but I am also looking forward to seeing the Botanical Building and some of the other attractions around the show site.

Ron, you did a great job of picking the location for this Microcosm.

THANK YOU!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

A "points of interest" list has been compiled and will be added to in the next few weeks for those who may not be attending the field trips or guided tours, but are still looking for something to do while in San Diego (scroll down): field trips | Microcosm


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah... I paid for my hotel room. I guess I'm in too...


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Just found out I'll be going. Making the long drive from the armpit of Texas.

Doug


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm going. A 30 min drive? i'm down


----------



## dart666 (Sep 18, 2010)

My company Coldwater Marine Aquatics will be vendors and speaking so please feel free to stop by and say hi! 
Josh Groves
ColdwaterMarineAquatics.com


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm stoked to meet some of y'all in person.


----------



## KarmaPolice (Apr 25, 2012)

Now we just all need to have dendroboard name-tags to recognize each other


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

KarmaPolice said:


> Now we just all need to have dendroboard name-tags to recognize each other


I may volunteer for that again, depending on the number of DB members going.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

JPccusa said:


> I may volunteer for that again, depending on the number of DB members going.


That would be pretty awesome.

Anyone know any god local microbreweries nearby? I always love to sample a finely crafted microbrew whenever I travel.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Microbrew San Diego, CA 92101


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Doug, you can also check the 'points of interest' list I linked to above...look for the "Public Houses" heading.

We will probably have name tags at the mixer/lectures on Friday night, but not at the vendor show on Saturday for everyone who funnels through the door. JP, that would be great if you're up for it.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Name tags thread has started! http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...microcosm-march-1-2-name-tags.html#post815009


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm so excited.... Looking for rarer and unique plants


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a schedule of events for Saturday--doors open at 10 AM. Between the vendor shows, lineup of talks, and incredible gardens/ponds to explore around the venue, plan to make a day out of it!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Stop teasing me....


----------



## Digitalfreq (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm sad I won't make it to the show


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Did I mention that one of the donations to the live auction (thanks to Understory Enterprises) is a group of Dendrobatids that haven't yet been released to the hobby? 

Find out what they are when the doors open on Saturday morning...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Not fair Ron, just not fair


----------



## JoshsDragonz (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish I could go...  I will be in San Diego in April but that's too late lol.


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

skylsdale said:


> Did I mention that one of the donations to the live auction (thanks to Understory Enterprises) is a group of Dendrobatids that haven't yet been released to the hobby?
> 
> Find out what they are when the doors open on Saturday morning...


Wow! I am pretty sure I won't have the money to be able to compete in that auction, but will the frogs be there for viewing?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Julio, you need to get outside the city more often.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

skylsdale said:


> Did I mention that one of the donations to the live auction (thanks to Understory Enterprises) is a group of Dendrobatids that haven't yet been released to the hobby?
> 
> Find out what they are when the doors open on Saturday morning...


ohhhhhh snap. That's gonna be a real intense auction.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd guess Columbian Auratus


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> Julio, you need to get outside the city more often.


Unfortunately work does not allow me to attend, but if its something I want I might have to bid from here over the phone.


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Lets speculate a little more on what the new frog might be, shall we? If its Ranitomeya, I would have to guess R. fantastica "Varadero" or at least I hope. Haha. What's everybody else's guess?


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Oooh .... maybe those black foot terribilis?


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

lol whatever it is, i know i don't have the money to drop on an auction for a new frog in the US


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am guessing some sweet Truncatus! 
Can't wait to try out my "Yeah" like Dave on storage wars..


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Tuckinrim8 said:


> I am guessing some sweet Truncatus!
> Can't wait to try out my "Yeah" like Dave on storage wars..


Yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeppppppppp!!!

I've heard a few things talked about, all purely speculative. I thought I had a good idea what it could be, but after hearing everything else, I'm starting to think my idea is very wishful thinking. There are some really cool frogs mentioned, but only one that I'd break the banks to bid on.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am sure is nothing coming out of colombia, but a peruvian frog


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

dart666 said:


> My company Coldwater Marine Aquatics will be vendors and speaking so please feel free to stop by and say hi!
> Josh Groves
> ColdwaterMarineAquatics.com


Does anyone know how often this happens? I would really like to attend the next one since I can't go to this one.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Currently scheduled every other year, so the next one will tentatively take place in 2015.


----------



## reptiles12 (Jul 18, 2012)

wow thats a long time! I dont think i can wait that long haha.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Crap... I swore not to come home with frogs....

I'd guess Veradero fants.... Wishful thinking suggests Mark may finally have had success with those silverstonei 

Julio, you can call me and I'll bid for you by proxy!


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Hopefully they're not captivus... Then I'd have to try and bid....


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Not sure about you guys, but I've got a good 12" of snow still on the ground and am bracing for a big winter storm. The 10-day forecast for San Diego is looking pretty nice...


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks Jake.....good old San Diego weather


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Hopefully they're not captivus... Then I'd have to try and bid....


How awesome would that be. I think I'll have to be happy with just going and looking at them. Captivus would be amazing, though if it's that something that special, valuable, and important to the hobby I'd hope they went to a very experienced person and not just someone with deep pockets.


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> Not sure about you guys, but I've got a good 12" of snow still on the ground and am bracing for a big winter storm. The 10-day forecast for San Diego is looking pretty nice...


Yeah! That is why it rocks living here!


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I wanna rock!! lol


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

The hotel just gave me the $94 rate.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

oldlady25715 said:


> The hotel just gave me the $94 rate.


Nice. I know they've had a couple recent cancelations. My initial party to be staying with had to cancel due to car troubles and job woes. Fortunately we have a mutual friend who was also going, and his other partner backed out.

Gonna be a fun road trip from El Paso Texas, Thru Tucson, Pheonix and over to San Diego. Cant wait to meet people.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

oldlady25715 said:


> The hotel just gave me the $94 rate.


The hotel has been generous enough to extend the event rate all the way up to the actual event.


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Since I am on DB when I should be working today, I am blaming it on looking forward to a cocktail at the hotel, seeing some familiar & new frog loving faces, and the presentations scheduled just a week from today!

Now back to earning money for the show...


----------



## SDRiding (Jul 31, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> Nice. I know they've had a couple recent cancelations. My initial party to be staying with had to cancel due to car troubles and job woes. Fortunately we have a mutual friend who was also going, and his other partner backed out.
> 
> Gonna be a fun road trip from El Paso Texas, Thru Tucson, Pheonix and over to San Diego. Cant wait to meet people.


An interesting pit stop while you're going through Arizona might be to gather some Manzanita


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

SDRiding said:


> An interesting pit stop while you're going through Arizona might be to gather some Manzanita


Grab me a couple Co. River Toads on the way for some Fear and Loathing in San Diego!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I would assume it's a given, but just a reminder: out of respect for the vendors who are paying for actual space to sell their plants, animals and supplies (as well as to help support the amphibian conservation projects of TWI) it is Microcosm policy that all unofficial sales or transactions be kept out of the venue space on Saturday. Thanks.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

I wish the vendors would list what they're bringing so I know how much money to bring. I'll just bring a lot of money in my sock--oh wait I'll be identifiable through the name tag.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

SDRiding said:


> An interesting pit stop while you're going through Arizona might be to gather some Manzanita


I don't know if you can legally collect in Arizona. In New Mexico you need a firewood gathering permit, LOL! Not kidding, I inquired. All the stands of Manzanita in Texas are on Protected land. In California? I dunno. Probably won't have much time for that.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

It is especially illegal to collect any Arizonan amphibian. Manzanita is also illegal to collect unless under special circumstances.


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> I don't know if you can legally collect in Arizona. In New Mexico you need a firewood gathering permit, LOL! Not kidding, I inquired. All the stands of Manzanita in Texas are on Protected land. In California? I dunno. Probably won't have much time for that.


Pretty sure it is illegal to collect any live manzanita in CA too.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Let's keep it on topic, please.


----------



## wiedemey (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,
Here's a tentative list of what I'll be bringing. I don't have enough time for my frogs at the moment so I'm looking to reduce my collection considerably. As a result, there will be juvenile offspring and some adults available. 10% of the proceeds will go to TWI.

R. benedicta Shucushuyacu, many
3-9 months, some calling, $100 (3months) - $150 (subadults)

R. benedicta Pampa Hermosa, 2 adults, sex unknown
Received from Understory in 2012, $250/frog

R. fantastica Caynarachi
Proven pair $300
Adult female $125
Juvies $80

R. fantastica INIBICO, 3-4
Juvies $80

R. reticulata Iquitos,from Understory, proven female $150
comes with a tadpole

A. galactonotus, red
Proven male $150
Subadults $75

A. galactonotus, solid orange 3-4
Received as tadpoles/froglets from Chuck Nishihira 
Subadults/adults $100/frog , looking for male

A. quinquevittatus, 2 babies, $50/frog

O. pumilio Man Creek, 6-8
Juvies $75

O. sylvatica Paru, 3 males
From 2012 Understory shipment
$500/frog, looking for females 

D. tinctorius Cobalt, AZDR line, adult female, 
$75 or trade for male

D. tinctorius Azureus, 5 or so juvies
$25/frog

D. tinctorius Powder Blue, 1 juvenile, $50

A. galactonotus, yellow, some subadults and adults, $40/frog

Some other odds and ends, please stop by and check it out. Everything left after the show will be available for shipping on Monday. Please email me if you're interested: [email protected]

Thanks and see you all next weekend!

Ruprecht Wiedemeyer
Long Beach, CA
[email protected]


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

I will be bringing:
_
Epipedobates tricolo_r "Moraspungo/ABG"
_Dendrobates auratus_ "Costa Rica"
_Dendrobates truncatus_ "Blue"
_Phyllobates vittatus_

As well as a number of ceramic pods--great for use as vivarium decor, tadpole deposition sites, and cichlid breeding caves.


----------



## JL-Exotics (Nov 10, 2005)

JL-Exotics will have a pretty good selection of frogs for the show...

Ruprecht - I can bring a male cobalt for you.

Just off the top of my head, we should have the following available:

Quinquevittatus - juvies

Bassleri (INIBICO 'Black') - juvies

Auratus
- Blue & Black - juvies and proven trio
- Portabello - juvies
- Egg Shell Blue - juvies
- Super Blue - juvies and possibly some adults

Anthonyi ('Santa Isabel') - Proven group

Leucomelas
- Banded - juvies to sub-adults
- Standard (British Guyana) - juvies
- Standard (Venezuelan) - juvies & proven pair

Aurotaenia
- Green - juvies
- Gold - sub-adults to adults

Vittatus - juvies

Pumilio
- El Dorado - adults/pairs
- Cristobal - sub-adults to adults

Imitator
- Nominant - juvies to adults
- Veradero - juvies to adults

Summersi - 1 proven female

Tinctorius
- Alanis - juvies to adults
- Azureus - juvies and pairs
- BYH - 1 adult male
- Matecho - juvies and pairs
- Powder Blue - juvies and pairs
- Regina - juvies
- Suriname Cobalt - 1 adult male

Tree Frogs
- Red-Eye Tree Frogs - juvies
- Clown Tree Frogs - adults

Plus assorted supplies, tanks, lights, vitamins, moss, misting systems, etc.

Look forward to seeing everyone there!

Please email with any questions or to prearrange sales: [email protected]


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

gonna be a great show! Cant wait


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Will anyone be bringing any female bastis or orange galacts? It's always nice to have an idea of how many temptations will be tugging at my wallet in advance...


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

I can't bring much money this year, but I'm new to vivs, so I'm seriously itching for microcosm.

BTW, I think the ban hammer needs to be brought down on anyone caught failing to share their new Colorado River Toads


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Or on people who seem WAY to interested in colorado river toads. 
There are plenty of people on the board who know exactly why some people are very interested in them


----------



## Raptor22 (Nov 23, 2012)

frogparty said:


> Or on people who seem WAY to interested in colorado river toads.
> There are plenty of people on the board who know exactly why some people are very interested in them


What? They are valuable because of their unique and interesting defense mechanisms, as well as being large, interesting, toads to watch feed. I hear its quite an accomplishment to breed them in captivity as well. Of course people on a frog forum would know about that.

I'm positive no one on here would acquire them to express the concentrated 5-MeO-DMT/Bufotenin cocktail they squirt from their glands. That, after all, would be quite illegal .

-Alex

PS: For the record, the Colorado river toad is also illegal to posses in California as a native and protected amphibian. If anyone were to collect one, it would be wise to do so AFTER leaving this beautiful state.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

Back to Microcosm.. Leaving in two days!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think I might be getting some Benedicta!!! woooohooooooooo


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I can't make it this year =(((((

can y'all take tons of pictures for me so i can live vicariously through your cameras????


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Recently posted by Black Jungle:



> Judging by what we know about the vendors, many attendees, and items that will be offered for sale and auction, we cannot remember when there was this caliber of awesome energy in one event before. If anyone is still on the fence about attending -- DO IT! The level of expertise at this event is staggering and the variety of live goods will be awesome!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Quick update: there will be a raffle on Friday night before the lectures featuring 2 completely set up terrariums donated by Exo-Terra. Tickets will be available for purchase from 6-6:30 PM (no limit) with all of the funds being donated to TWI.


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Anyone bringing grannies?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

might have to show up Friday after all


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

I'm looking for a calling male UE Tarapota.

What are the sizes of the set up terraria from Exo?


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

We are heading out shortly. Hell of a drive!


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

Is there going to be that deal type of thing, where if you buy $X amount of stuff there, you get your ticket back??


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Dude, the money supports TWI. Don't be cheap


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

no, the ticket cost goes to support a good cause. Its not an incentive to buy x amount to get in free
Buy a lot of stuff to support vendors and keep these shows going


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

very true. thanks for the response


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

I'll be there on Saturday with the family. 

What is tomorrow's 3/1 event all about? Nothing happening in the day time? All I see are lecture notes from 6:30 - 9:30pm.


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Check their website.


----------



## jband (Aug 16, 2011)

I'M wondering the same thing wanted to go 3/1 but dosnt look like the vendors or the venue is open on friday at least according to the website. TRIED E-MAILING THE VENUE NO RESPONSE. Anyone no what exactly is going on 3/1. I wont be going if I can't see displays and by stuff. To busy on Sat.. darn it. Thanks..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dudes... The schedule is straightforward. Lectures/mixer Friday PM. Show/sale Saturday


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Anyone have any idea of how the heck I bring frogs back via plane? Ill be flying in tomorrow and will be bringing an empty insulated box just in case..


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

TSI is ok sometimes, lousy othertimes. I would call ahead and confirm so you can make plans accordingly


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

TheCoop said:


> Anyone have any idea of how the heck I bring frogs back via plane? Ill be flying in tomorrow and will be bringing an empty insulated box just in case..


In order to keep this thread on topic, check this one out: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/beginner-discussion/89972-bring-frogs-plane.html


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Man I'm pumped for this! We got in town a bit early and I believe are going to the birch aquarium tomorrow before the mixer to kill sometime.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Just got in to the hotel. If people are bored tonight I'd be happy to do something....


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

22 hr drive = 22 hour nap, see you guys tomorrow


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

Just drove in from Portland and got checked in. Also just picked up some really nice tillandsia specimens and a bunch of mini neos too. We may hit up the second hotel happy hour from 10-12. I'm the long hair hair guy with big ears who will be with a black haired girl, please come say hi.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Made it to Tuscon after work tonight. Driving the rest of the way tomarrow.


----------



## BrainBug (Aug 25, 2010)

See you all tonight.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Jason Elam and myself are here in 413, heading out to the tide pools in a few.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

See you guys tomorrow!
Ill be playing disc golf early am, then to the show!


----------



## tomer.baron (Jan 31, 2013)

Can't make the vendor show  Anybody have some java moss for sale tonight? PM me! 

Hope you guys all have fun, i'm so jealous


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Where did ya get the mini neos?


----------



## WeeNe858 (Sep 13, 2010)

Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Leaving the house in 30 minutes. See you all there!


----------



## Ash Katchum (Dec 20, 2012)

Here at balboa park I would suggest coming early if you are not native to san diego. There is a marathon goin on and they have some streets blocked off. I was lost for a lil while.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

skylsdale said:


> Quick update: there will be a raffle on Friday night before the lectures featuring 2 completely set up terrariums donated by Exo-Terra. Tickets will be available for purchase from 6-6:30 PM (no limit) with all of the funds being donated to TWI.


WHAT!!!! I was there at that time! how did i miss this!:/


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

WeeNe858 said:


> Woooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


lol exactly!


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

FrogBoyMike said:


> WHAT!!!! I was there at that time! how did i miss this!:/


The exoterra guys got stuck in traffic so they were not there. I suspect they'll do it at the show?


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

ZookeeperDoug said:


> The exoterra guys got stuck in traffic so they were not there. I suspect they'll do it at the show?


ok cool I'm getting there late do to my ride:/ hope i dont miss it


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

Jason and I are at Proncess Pub grille down from the hotel having a pint if anyone wants to come chill.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Back in Carlsbad.....just chillin. GREAT SHOW!!!!!


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

THANK YOU, RON, and everyone else who put so much time and effort into this wonderful event. I had a blast and met some really great people.


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

epiphytes etc. said:


> THANK YOU, RON, and everyone else who put so much time and effort into this wonderful event. I had a blast and met some really great people.


Agreed, this has been an epic weekend. Thank you to all those who put in work to make it happen! 

Jason and Doug, we are on our way down there


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

Had a blast this weekend and am very appreciative of everyone that put it together. Met some pretty cool froggers and got to associate a face with a name. Looking forward to the microcosm purchases picture thread, there were some exceptional frogs at this event. More damn matecho than I've ever seen in my life, maybe more than a typical wild population!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

There were some KILLER tree frogs/glass frogs too. Not to mention the octopus, rad spiders, newts, amazing geckos etc etc. None of the regular stuff you see at every damn reptile show, THANK GOD. This is my kind of show.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Great time going, *fingers crossed* it'll become annual? 
It was also nice being able to walk around unlike some of the other reptile shows I've been to... Like 200 kids tapping on glass and other forms of chaos. It wasn't too congested, and I felt like we got to see every booth. 
Thanks again!


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Great meeting new and seeing old friends. Doug, Jason, Ron, Michael, Arman, Phil, Jeremy, Eric, Alex, Bonnie, etc.
The show was GREAT. A room FILLED with frogs, plants, vivs, feeders, supplements, and a few cool "other hobbies" (spiders, day geckos, octopus, etc.). The talks were also very interesting (I listened to the Hawaiian Red Shrimp and the San Diego Exhibits). 
Can't wait for the next!


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

Big thanks to Ron and the other volunteers for putting this together.
It was a great mix of local froggers and frogging legends from all over the country. 
It was awesome being able to hang out at Eric and Jon's tables and be able to meet the old time froggers in person.


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thanks Ron for making this happen! I had a great time meeting great froggers and putting faces to usernames.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

What a great show this was! Glad to see many of you guys and glad to put some faces for the out of state friends who've bought and traded plants with me. If ever I get some space I'm leaning for an octopus.

The auction was great and hey can't complain when you get an autographed biotope book signed by steve waldron himself! lol

Everyone have a safe and great trip home!


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

No one has any pics?


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I saw lots of people taking pics. Hopefully someone posts them. The octopus especially was awesome


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill post a few as soon as I fly back to Seattle. .


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

What a great turn out! I had an awesome time. Thanks Ron and everyone who had a part in putting this together. Tor it was great to have met you and thanks again for helping me move my items into the Show area. Adam, you did a great job as the auctioneer! Go Microcosm!


----------



## chuckpowell (May 12, 2004)

I posted this on my facebook page, but it should probably go here too.

The first show I attended was the first Frog Day I put on almost 20 years ago. Things have changed so much over that time. The quality of the frogs has always been high, but the variety and shear number of frogs is outstanding. The number, variety, and quality of the plants is astonishing and supplies - that's completely new - there were no terrarium supplies when I started. A big hand should be given to Ron and everyone else involved (and please forgive me as I don't know your names). If you are interested and can find any way to attend one of these speciality shows - attending - you won't regret it.

But the thing I enjoy most at these shows are the people. I've meet some truly outstanding people and developed some great friendships. That alone is worth the trouble of getting to these show. I meet several new people yesterday and they are outstanding (I like this word - its so much better than awesome) that already I consider friends and I hope to see them in the future. I'd name names but then I'd forgot several people and I don't want to do that (getting old suck and you've probably heard that from me also). But the old friends I saw yesterday - I can't express how happy I was to see you all. God bless. Now on to Frog Day in New York in September.


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Some frogs at the show.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

great pics!!!


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Live auction......

White Banded R. Fantastica









A. Bassleri Chrome









Ron S. and Adam Butt


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Others....


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

When I first get into dart frogs some 15 years ago, I would follow these two guys posting, especially Tor.
It was great to finally meet Todd Kelley and Tor Lindo.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Holy crap! Why me!?!? I wish I was there! To bad frog day is a couple of months away. Apprx. 6 months and 10 days. Ugh I can't wait! The benedicta, escudo and Cristo's look amazing!

Glad you guys had fun! Who got the white banded fants?


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone! It was great to see old friends and meet new ones. I was in San Diego for 5 days and it went by like a whirlwind. I like seeing the images just as much as everyone else: running around and making sure everything was running smoothly, I didn't get to see most of the tables until the end of the day, and by that point many things had been sold.



> Great time going, *fingers crossed* it'll become annual?


We had a TWI meeting the day after the vendor show...you may not have to cross your fingers for this one...but in the mean time, there is SACAS this summer and Frog Day 2013 in September!


----------



## EricM (Feb 15, 2004)

What an epic weekend and show for hobbyists. Thanks to all who attended and participated in various ways, with information, enthusiasm and dollars.

One of most overlooked aspects of Microcosm is the brain trust of people who are in and around the event. More importantly the access to them for questions and bits of information or ideas regarding many aspects of the hobby.

If you like tropical plants, Richard and Mike from Black Jungle, Andy from his Orchids!, ABG veterans Ron Gagliardo, Ben Eiben, Zach Zamorra.

If you like poison frogs almost any species that you can think of that has been in the hobby for the last 3 decades was probably bred by someone in the room, also including many other frog types. Tor Linbo, Todd Kelley, Eric and Holly Anderson, Chuck Powell, Mike Ready, plus a myriad of newer froggers who are having success with many types of frogs.

Dr Jason Brown available and willing to talk science and explain why standard lamasi are now sirensis ad nauseum.

and if you are a complete weirdo, Brent Brock for ecology of wolves.

Many people who were pioneers in the US hobby were there, before the internet made this hobby much easier and accessible with information, pictures, and acquisition of livestock. 

Hobbys aside from dart frogs also represented were very interesting and well displayed, the cold water aquariums with the octopus stole the show, just cool stuff to geek out on. Plus all the newts, lizards, pachy plants, supplements, air plants, literature, and art. It was very evident these people are passionate about their chosen hobby. One of the goals of the Microcosm concept is to create an event and not just a show based on dollars for vendors. Something more to stimulate the open mind and challenge what we know our hobby to be. Dr Jason Brown's talk was exactly what the event was about from the dart frog hobby angle.

An encouraging complaint has been echoed in this thread about all the frogs that weren't there, it's great that people are looking for brown frogs, mantellas, Ameerega, and not just what is the new thing.

Even in a rough economy there was solid support for the auction in both the offerings and the dollars spent on them, signs the community has some strong committments to higher ideas of conservation than just getting something for the least amount possible.

Again just an awesome event and a huge thanks to Ron and Mike for all the work months in advance.

Cheers
Eric


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

Photos are posted on the Facebook page: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.431500860271178.1073741825.291242674296998&type=1


----------



## SamsonsFrogs (Mar 4, 2009)

Ron shoot me a pm with an address I can send ya a gift!

Sent from my SGH-T959V using Tapatalk 2


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

It's official: there will be a MICROCOSM 2014 and it will be in San Diego once again! 

We are tentatively planning for the first weekend in March, but nothing is set in stone until we can secure the venue and confirm the hotel.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

AWESOME!
It's easy for me to be happy about this, especially because I am a CA native BUT... needless to say I really think San Diego is a great host-town for something like this. 
Looking forward to it already.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Aaaaaahh.........YEEEEEAAAAHHH! I WILL get a brewery tour organized this time. 
WEST COAST!!!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

skylsdale said:


> It's official: there will be a MICROCOSM 2014 and it will be in San Diego once again!
> 
> We are tentatively planning for the first weekend in March, but nothing is set in stone until we can secure the venue and confirm the hotel.


When it gets closer let me know if you need any help.


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

We will definitely be looking to recruit more volunteers for the next one.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I'm in to volunteer!!


----------



## miko12 (Mar 25, 2011)

Yeah!!!! 360 more days!!!! I'm in to volunteer as well!


----------



## cowboy232350 (Mar 14, 2011)

Count me in as a volunteer!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ill get a tour of stone brewery's production area if people want


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Name badges and volunteer here!


----------



## jruffing46 (Jul 10, 2008)

Does anybody have a close up picture of the white banded fantastica flier so those that didnt go to the show can read it? It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

jruffing46 said:


> Does anybody have a close up picture of the white banded fantastica flier so those that didnt go to the show can read it? It would be greatly appreciated.


I have another photo that the words are more close-up. I'll find it tonight.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

it basically said.....look at these bad ass frogs! You know you want them, and the only way to get them early is to bid on them here at auction. You still have to pay shipping, and will get them in June


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

i am sure no one cared about having to pay the shipping on it, but having to wait on them its a killer in anticipation.


----------



## ZookeeperDoug (Jun 5, 2011)

frogparty said:


> Ill get a tour of stone brewery's production area if people want


Hell yes!

/want

Actually Jason and I talked about going up to stone, but didn't make it happen. I'll definitely be down for that next year if I'm going.

Also, I'll tenatively volunteer my time however I can if I'm able to go. I don't exactly know much about what the next year of my life is gonna bring. Job change, moving to a new city, etc...

doug


----------



## Tuckinrim8 (Jul 26, 2007)

skylsdale said:


> We will definitely be looking to recruit more volunteers for the next one.


I would also like to be a volunteer next year. I felt a bit helpless as all you badasses ran around all weekend making sure the show was top notch. Ill pay my dues to enjoy the next one! 

Thanks again for an awesome weekend!


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

xIslanderx said:


> ... needless to say I really think San Diego is a great host-town for something like this.


Yea ... great for the people on the West Coast 
What about us East Coasters


----------



## JPccusa (Mar 10, 2009)

Gamble said:


> Yea ... great for the people on the West Coast
> What about us East Coasters


Airplane!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

volunteer to host it east coast 2015


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

JPccusa said:


> Airplane!


Unacceptable answer!  ... airplanes cost money.
Money that would dip into my new purchase funds


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

frogparty said:


> volunteer to host it east coast 2015


I'm small time ... I know nothing about hosting an event. Let alone something of that magnitude!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

frogparty said:


> volunteer to host it east coast 2015


How does one do such a thing?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Gamble said:


> Yea ... great for the people on the West Coast
> What about us East Coasters


There were quite a few from the East coast that made it out there, if i had the time no doubt i would have jumped out there!!


----------



## Mantellaprince20 (Aug 25, 2004)

skylsdale said:


> It's official: there will be a MICROCOSM 2014 and it will be in San Diego once again!
> 
> We are tentatively planning for the first weekend in March, but nothing is set in stone until we can secure the venue and confirm the hotel.


Count me in as a volunteer!


----------



## skylsdale (Sep 16, 2007)

All the enthusiasm is great! Be sure to follow the Microcosm Facebook page--that's where the most current info will be posted on the 2014 event, including an official call for volunteers and whatnot.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

already done
Ill keep checking for a volunteer call out


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

If I end up east coast this year I'll volunteer to host 2015. Give me a few months to figure my life out....


----------



## Ebiforest (Jan 25, 2013)

Asked and you will receive.


----------



## goof901 (Jan 9, 2012)

this might be jumping the gun, but does anybody plan on having any Neo June Night, Neo Echo, or Neo flirtation?? lol! pm me. i'm for sure going to the one next year!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Dude, order them from michaels or tropical plantz


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Pretty ridiculous to wait a year for a few broms....


----------



## FrogBoyMike (Aug 25, 2012)

SmackoftheGods said:


> If I end up east coast this year I'll volunteer to host 2015. Give me a few months to figure my life out....


hey nice meeting ya btw lol although we didn't get to talk much.
Was cool putting faces to the names of people from outside cali


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

SmackoftheGods said:


> Pretty ridiculous to wait a year for a few broms....


Especially since it's two years.


----------



## senditdonkey (Jan 19, 2013)

epiphytes etc. said:


> Especially since it's two years.


2014 is next year.


----------



## epiphytes etc. (Nov 22, 2010)

Ya ya. I'm that guy who's still writing 2012


----------

